# Lake butler



## middiefisher (Apr 12, 2010)

Me, my little brother and our brother in law went out to lake butler last saterday and my brother in law intered for the biggest fish witch at the time was a 30 pounder. He gets ahold of one at 29 pounds about half way through the night then about 2 hours before our tickets run out his bait clicker goes off. Ok now he was hit on a street bike about a year ago and can hardly walk and most places hes got to have his wheel chair so my little brother runs down to his pole sitting about 20 feet from my brother in law and hooks the fish. now he dont real it in or anything just keeps it from being pulled in the lake because hes not trying to loose a c4. So my brother in law gets over there and reels it in and they take it up to the bait house and it hits 40 pounds. ITS THE BIG FISH, WE GET THE POT <$600>. He puts the fish back in the lake and goes up and talks the guy at the bait house <the owner of the lake>. We dont get the money because my little brother grabed the pole from going in the lake so now were out $600. Were not very happy so instead of going to jail we pack our stuff and start to leave. We go in the bait house and look at who has the big fish and its a guy named big r. come to find out its the owners friend and he also works there in the bait house!!!!! I just want everyone to know that lake butler is a joke. You cant use shade dead or alive, no steal leeders, you get yelled at if you through half way across the lake and get kicked out if you do it again, and you cant through your bait on the bank or in the trash can, you have to put it in the lake. WTF we have to feed the fish!!!!!!!!!!!!! That whole night with three of use fishing we only caught 5 or 6 fish the whole time while using live bait. I just wanted to let everyone out there know that i wouldnt waste my time with lake butler ide spend my money else where. We left and went to paradise and couldnt keep a line in the water. Thanks for reading and hope you take my advice.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

If I owned the place I woulda given him the money without hestitation.It wouldn't have mattered to me if he didn't hook it,he brought it in for petes' sake.However with the guy being his friend & working there,that's how it goes sometimes.Friends win over strangers.As far as putting the bait in the lake,i'd just taken what i didn't use with me.I can understand about not chuckin' your stuff halfway across the lake but the no steel leaders or the use of shad I don't get.I understand why you had to post about your experience there,you had to vent somewhere.Atleast you went somewhere else & had some fun.


----------



## MrToxygen (Apr 4, 2010)

i've heard several stories from some other guys that this lake is a joke.

i've contemplated fishing there, but now i have my mind set. No.

Sorry middie, thats bs. I was reading on the lakes website some of thier wack rules a few weeks ago. Now I see for real how this place operates.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

Boycott them just like bp! Thats ridiculous!!


----------



## middiefisher (Apr 12, 2010)

ya its nice not bein crossed by someone from across the lake but thats no reason to be kicked out over. it just seems like you cant fish anywhere. i get pulled over atleast once a week with cops sayin im trespassing on the great miami river. i guess im just a bad guy lol.


----------



## middiefisher (Apr 12, 2010)

ok my brother went back out there and the owner said that he read this post and if i come back out there he was goin to shot me!!!!! really now i just might have to go out there and find out if this is the truth and if it is ask him why his shouters broke so if your reading this you better go buy a real gun with real bullets because this is a real big boy comin to talk to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

wow. i wanted to try that place out but forget it now.


----------



## middiefisher (Apr 12, 2010)

ya the lakes a joke go to there web site and read the rules hes a a/h on his website


----------



## The_UC_Angler (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah the rules are total garbage. looks like i'll stick to tanglewood or marsh. i bet the owner doesnt have the kahunas to shoot someone...


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

Sure the rules are garbage but one could argue that pay lakes in general are garbage. They get their catfish from commercial fishing operations that net large amounts of breeding size fish from the big O. They are manipulating the gene pool and doing some pretty substantial harm to one of the largest U.S. river systems.

I don't mean to sound like a hippie but I choose not to support pay lakes. I'd rather get skunked in a natural body of water.


----------



## axebuilder (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow!
Never been there but was thinking about it this weekend...
Starting fishing again after a 20 year break. 
Read the rules and wow....
$16 bucks is a average cost these days?


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I've never been to this lake, or any paylake for that matter. But, after reading these posts I wanted to see these rules. So, I went to their website and found my favorite typo so far this year. Right under the guys picture, in big bold red letters, it says: No Alcoholic may be brought on lake property I guess I couldn't take most of my friends anyway. Oh well.............


----------

